# When to breed does for fair



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey! I just need someone to proof read my thoughts on the dates of when I need to breed my does for my fair. These past years it’s been the first week of August.I just started the whole breeding ordeal last year, for my fair in August but now next year my fair will be in June. Now this is where I need the help lol if I put my does in with a buck for a month in June this year that will mean that roughly there five month gestation will start when they get taken out from the buck. last year it took them the whole month to finally take, if July is the first 5 month mark then they will kid in November and by June the kids will be 7-8 months which is how old my wethers have normally been for fair, does that sound correct?? Or do I need to breed them earlier or later.....it honestly is just going through my mind super complicated and I’ve only figured this out once before


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds pretty close.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes typically speaking you would want to breed the same month as fair for 7 month olds, some people (like my kids leader) do prefer older goats. But overall 7-8 months at fair is the goal. So the month of or the month before would be perfect. If you aren't using cidr to time your goats you could start even another month earlier to insure everyone you plan to breed takes. We are only breeding 3 this year so I'm planning to breed in April for a first of may fair.


----------

